# New Forum Member



## toned_scotsman (Jan 17, 2006)

Hey guys !! just new to the forum Just like to say Hello and the forum is SHIT HOT   !! 
I hope to learn as much as possible from all your vast knowledge of weightlifting and supplementation that can put in me in the correct direction to maximise my agains in the safest way possible !

Respect !!


----------



## budhicks1 (Jan 17, 2006)

Welcome, nice to meet you!!!


----------



## GFR (Jan 17, 2006)

toned_scotsman welcome to IM


----------



## Arnold (Jan 17, 2006)

toned_scotsman welcome to IM!


----------



## MyK (Jan 24, 2006)

welcome to IM!


----------



## toned_scotsman (Jan 24, 2006)

Thanks for the welcome guys appreciated !!


----------



## MyK (Jan 24, 2006)

toned_scotsman said:
			
		

> Thanks for the welcome guys appreciated !!



its shite being scotish!! ya tha lowest of tha low!~!!1!


----------



## toned_scotsman (Jan 24, 2006)

MyK said:
			
		

> its shite being scotish!! ya tha lowest of tha low!~!!1!




  very offensive    NOT !! 
what a sad person you are trying to cause agro for no reason !

as for canadians     american wannabes !!!

Canadians "better hope the United States doesn't roll over one night and crush them. They are lucky we allow them to exist on the same continent."

qoute from ann coulter says it all about canada lmao !!!


----------



## MyK (Jan 25, 2006)

toned_scotsman said:
			
		

> very offensive    NOT !!
> what a sad person you are trying to cause agro for no reason !
> 
> as for canadians     american wannabes !!!
> ...



I wasn't trying to start "agro" its a quote from trainspotting!  

you can trash talk Canada all you want! I just live there, I was born and raised in Britain!


----------



## dougnukem (Jan 31, 2006)

Hey now, Canucks make good brew.  Welcome to IM!


----------

